# A Set Of 17X9-100 Spoke Wire Wheels With Adapters & bullet Knock Off For Sale



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

A Pretty Clean Set(4) Of All Chrome 17x9-100 Spoke Wire Wheels , 5 Lug(15 Hole)Universal Adapters ,Bullet Knock Offs And Tool To Install...All 4 Wheels hold Air....$260 Firm........All 4 Wheels Are Stamped With Mfg Date "3-29-01" And "Dot USA" .......Pm If Interested.......No Trades,Out Of State Buyers Pay For Shipping, Located In Phoenix......See Pics Below.


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS (Nov 26, 2011)

nice wheels and good price


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i recognize that rug as the daniel ducati rug...


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

lone star said:


> i recognize that rug as the daniel ducati rug...


lol..
TTT for ducati's rug and a great deal on some hunna's


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

lone star said:


> i recognize that rug as the daniel ducati rug...


Some folks have watermarks on there pics I have my rug...


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

DanielDucati said:


> Some folks have watermarks on there pics I have my rug...


lol


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

what's the offset? Would they fit a 3000gt?


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

Airborne said:


> what's the offset? Would they fit a 3000gt?


+30 offset and yes they will fit.


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

Sale Is Pending! :thumbsup:


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

Wheels Are Sold!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

god damn it!


----------

